# Who's got more potential? Parker or Ginobilli?



## junh (May 23, 2003)

*Tony Parker* 
Position: G 
Height: 6-2 Weight: 180 
From: France 

2002-03 Statistics 
PPG 15.5 
RPG 2.6 
APG 5.3 
SPG .87 
BPG .05 
FG% .464 
FT% .755 
3P% .337 
MPG 33.8 










*Emanuel Ginobili* 
Position: G 
Height: 6-6 Weight: 210 
From: Argentina 

2002-03 Statistics 
PPG 7.6 
RPG 2.3 
APG 2.0 
SPG 1.39 
BPG .25 
FG% .438 
FT% .737 
3P% .345 
MPG 20.7


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think that Parker has far more potential than Ginobili. Manu is a good player and he'll still get better but keep in mind that he's 26 years old. He's technically a rookie but he's got so much more international experience than other rookies so he's more NBA ready than all of them. He'll get better within the next 2-3 years but that is it. Parker, on the other hand, is only 20 and will still get better over the next 7-8 years. He'll also better than Ginobili now so that is why I think his ceiling is much higher than Manu's.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Both will improve in da next couple of years n i think if spurs can hold onto both of 'em, spurs would then have like one of the best backcourt duo in the L.....

But IMO Parker has more potential than Manu


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Parker isn't better than Ginobili now. We didn't see Manu's real game yet, he is an incredible player and his injury kept him away for almost half season. He is still learning the NBA style. 

Althought I think Parker has more potential and CAN become a better player.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Parker isn't better than Ginobili now. We didn't see Manu's real game yet, he is an incredible player and his injury kept him away for almost half season. He is still learning the NBA style.
> 
> Althought I think Parker has more potential and CAN become a better player.


I guess we disagree JG. I'm know you have to stick up for your South American boy  but I think Tony Parker is the better player right now. Ginobili is very good as well but I think Parker has done a great job making an impact at a very difficult position. PG can be hell for young players to learn and Parker made an almost seamless transition into the NBA last year. I do agree that they are fairly close though. However, with the age disparity I think Parker has much more potential.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Parker is good*

But Manu has superstar potential, able to dominate at both ends of the court. And his passing and pentration is deadly.

Next Manu will be a better player.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

GINOBILI

He is never gonna be a superscorer IMO but he could be a little version of Scottie Pippen


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd take Ginobili. I have been really impressed by his play these playoffs- he just has a great feel for the game and a great basketball IQ. Parker is a nice young point, but there are deficiencies in his game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I'd take Ginobili. I have been really impressed by his play these playoffs- he just has a great feel for the game and a great basketball IQ. Parker is a nice young point, but there are deficiencies in his game.


Do keep in mind that Ginobili is 26 years of age and has alot of international experience. Parker is only 21, and like most young players, he has deficiencies in his game. However, I think Parker will only get better and better with time.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Do keep in mind that Ginobili is 26 years of age and has alot of international experience. Parker is only 21, and like most young players, he has deficiencies in his game. However, I think Parker will only get better and better with time.


I know, and that's a good point- I guess I'm still not totally sold on Parker's potential. I'm sure he'll get better with time and become a Mike Bibby-type, but for this Spurs team I really like Manu's potential.


----------



## crackman (Jun 3, 2003)

Right now I would take ginobilli, his experience, defensive smarts and decision making are just that touch better than parker right now, he has a deadly outside shot and is as athletic as anyone on the spurs roster.

On the defensive end he has shown that he has lightning quick hands and can shoot the lanes well.

But parker is still learning and will probably have a longer career than ginobilli.

Either way the Spurs need to hang onto both players in the near future.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hmm ..
I say Ginobilli, hes a good defender, good passer, pretty good rebounder, he wont score 20+ a game but he'll be a GREAT 3rd option behind TIm duncan+(FA, Jermaine O'Neal?)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> GINOBILI
> 
> He is never gonna be a superscorer IMO but he could be a little version of Scottie Pippen


I like that comparison. I don't know if he'll ever _quite_ be a Pip -- I don't think Mano is a "Top 50" caliber player -- but I can see the similarities, and he is very very good and likely will get better.


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

I always believed that Manu 'The Man' Ginobili KNOWS how to play the game for he just have that certain instinct on how the game should be played the RIGHT WAY. After showing his fantastic talent, fearless play, and game savvy in this year's Finals, I have no doubt that Manu's gonna be a STAR in the league next year! 




























GO MANU! GO SPURS GO!!!  :yes:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Both are going to be very good players..Tony Parker i just see being a little bit better thou i see him turning in to a Gary Payton type PG..Can score when he wants to he can drive it to the hole and he can pass..Manu i see as Doug Christie but he is gonna to devolp better offense..So look for both of these guys to be solid players for a long time..


----------

